# Accident on Niles Canyon at 5pm today Aug18?



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

Was doing an afternoon ride today (Saturday Aug18, around 5pm) on Niles Canyon, headed east toward Palomares, when I saw a line of cars strung and stopped right before the Palomares intersection. CA-84 was blocked eastbound, and eastbound traffic on Niles was being diverted up toward Palomares. I'm hoping it's nothing serious, or involving a cyclist, since that road does get busy with cars and cyclists on weekends. A motorcyclist who stopped on the side (hill-side of Niles), told me that he just noticed a paramedic truck head toward Sunol (via Niles-CA84). If anyone knows any more info on what happened..


----------



## fogman (Mar 6, 2008)

*http://cad.chp.ca.gov/Traffic.aspx*



mangotreat0808 said:


> ...). If anyone knows any more info on what happened..


FWIW, the chp traffic site had info. guess this makes me morbid for checking 

```
Detail Information
8:42 PM	18	[59] INVD PTY PER LINE 55 INQ''G ON 1185 INFO / 1039 1185 INFO [Shared]
8:05 PM	17	[58] 1039 BT TO VALLEY CARE ETA 20 [Shared]
6:45 PM	16	[51] ALL LNS OPEN [Shared]
6:09 PM	15	[44] [Notification] [CHP]-FRMT PD LL REQ ETA TO REOPEN [Shared]
5:36 PM	14	[41] **ISSUE SIGALERT** BOTH DIRECTIONS OF SR-84 ARE CLOSED FOR APPROX 1 HOUR APPROX MIDWAY INTO THE CANYON [Shared]
5:35 PM	13	[40] 1039 DOTCC [Shared]
5:32 PM	12	[39] A118-330 SIG ALERT FOR 1 HR CANYON IS CLOSED [Shared]
5:24 PM	11	[36] [Rotation Request Comment] 1039 FIRST ST W/2 TKS 925-846-1870 [Shared]
5:15 PM	10	[16] 1039 FREMONT PD
5:14 PM	9	[14] 1039 1141
5:12 PM	8	[28] [Appended, 17:16:26] [1] TAN SD WEAVING AND THEN HIT UNK VEH [Shared]
5:12 PM	7	[4] [Appended, 17:13:11] CHAMPAGNE TOYT COA VS UNK VEH
5:12 PM	6	[3] * 2 CARS HEAD ON
5:11 PM	5	[5] [Appended, 17:13:11] BOTH LANES BLKD
5:11 PM	4	[7] [Appended, 17:13:48] SIL TOYT COA VS WHI HOND CIV
5:11 PM	3	[11] [2] SIL TOYT COA VS WHI HOND CIV
5:11 PM	2	[1] HONDA VEH VS SEMI HEAD ON
5:06 PM	1	[21] [Appended, 17:16:01] [5] ALLVOER RDWY
Unit Information
5:13 PM	11	Unit Assigned
5:27 PM	10	Unit At Scene
5:13 PM	9	Unit Assigned
5:17 PM	8	Unit At Scene
6:42 PM	7	Unit Cleared
5:14 PM	6	Unit Assigned
5:15 PM	5	Unit At Scene
6:16 PM	4	Unit Cleared
5:14 PM	3	Unit Assigned
5:28 PM	2	Unit At Scene
6:42 PM	1	Unit Cleared
```


----------



## Lhorn (Nov 9, 2011)

Is that road safe? It looks like it'd be a great ride if not for the speed of the cars hauling through there?


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Lhorn said:


> Is that road safe? It looks like it'd be a great ride if not for the speed of the cars hauling through there?


IMO it is one of the most dangerous roads. In weekdays there are also big trucks. 
Ride fast to Palomares and get the hell off Niles Canyon as soon as possible.


----------



## N184PM (Sep 11, 2011)

We used to ride Niles Canyon 20 years ago. Don't think I would now though. Way to dangerous.


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

Dangerous road even for cars, thanks for the info - also, no cyclists involved in the incidents above.

When riding through this canyon, I have a rear-mirror (plug-in on drops bar-end), front and rear blinkys, and green band on my left leg - I try to be as visible as possible. I try to time my acceleration/speed so that when the road narrows I'm not squeezing through a narrow patch with cars or trucks. It is definitely *not* a safe canyon to ride through, the only time I go through it partially is when heading to/from Palomares, from the Fremont side.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I've ridden it once or twice from Sunol to get to Palomares (which I love), and it's almost not worth it IMO. Does not feel safe, and there is at least one bridge that feels really narrow...


----------



## NaRideToo (May 26, 2012)

Did it once from Sunol. Wont be doing it again. Too dangerous.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Yikes. 

I hate that "unsafe" feeling I get when cars are flying past on narrow, twisty roads.


----------



## Golfster (May 13, 2010)

I drive that road every day. I have no plans to "ride" that road.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

It's unfortunate because Palomares seems pretty traffic-free and it's a great ride.


----------

